# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  dịch thuậtbiên dịch chuyên ngành cần chú ý

## Trans24h

Tất nhiên, đó không phải sự thật. Một phần của thách thức trong dịch thuật là các ngôn ngữ có quy tắc ngữ pháp và trật tự từ ngữ khác nhau rất có thể làm cho việc tạo ra một bản dịch chính xác và dễ đọc khá khó khăn. nhưng mà có một vài quy tắc bạn có thể thực hiện khi dịch thuật rất có khả năng giúp đảm bảo rằng các văn bản mục tiêu của bạn được tiếp nhận tốt.

 Xem thêm: [url=https://dichthuatcongchung24h.com/dich-thuat-chuyen-nganh-chuan-gia-re/][b]Dịch thuật chuyên ngành

 Nguyên tắc thứ nhất: Chỉnh sửa

 Độ chính xác được đánh giá cao trong dịch thuật, nhưng điều đó không có nghĩa là bạn phải bắt chước những phong cách không thích hợp. Ví dụ, trong tiếng Nhật thông thường có nhiều câu dài tiếp tục không có ngắt dòng, nơi các cụm từ được kết hợp với nhau để có hiệu lực với tân ngữ của toàn bộ câu được ném xuống cuối một cách rất vô lý. Ở tiếng Nhật, điều này rất hay và rất phổ biến. Bằng tiếng Anh? Nó chỉ là một câu nói hóc búa và khó hiểu! Khi dịch, tốt hơn nên chia thành nhiều ý tưởng độc lập.

 Cùng xem xét những từ bị từ bỏ sót: Có rất nhiều mạo từ và giới từ thường bị bỏ trong một ngôn ngữ như tiếng Anh. 'Đó là một ví dụ điển hình: Bạn có biết rằng "điều đó' thường bị bỏ qua bằng tiếng Anh là không cần thiết? Mặc dù có khả năng không đúng khi đưa nó và đúng thời điểm, đọc sẽ hay hơn nếu bạn loại bỏ nó. nhưng mà quy tắc đó không có trong tất cả các ngôn ngữ, vì vậy khi chuyển từ tiếng Anh sang tiếng khác, bạn có thể bắt buộc phải cân nhắc thêm một số từ.

 Nguyên tắc thứ hai: Đừng giả sử

 Cho dù bạn nhận ra điều đó hay không, tất cả chúng ta mang theo những giả định có thể gây rắc rối. Là chuyên gia dịch thuật, một trong những khía cạnh nguy hiểm nhất của ngôn ngữ là viết tắt. Vấn đề với những từ viết tắt là chúng không phải luôn luôn dịch sang những thứ tương tự bằng các ngôn ngữ khác nhau. Điều gì đó có nghĩa là một thứ trong tiếng Anh rất có khả năng có nghĩa là một cái gì đó hoàn toàn khác bằng tiếng Pháp, vân vân. Không bao giờ giả sử bạn biết những gì một từ viết tắt sẽ có nghĩa là gì trong một ngôn ngữ mục tiêu.

 Quy tắc tương tự nên được áp dụng cho chữ viết tắt. Viết ra nó, do không phải mọi từ có viết tắt phổ biến, và không phải mọi chữ viết tắt đều có khả năng dịch.

 Quy tắc thứ 3: Xem lại những con số của bạn

 Số có khả năng rất khó chịu. Hệ thống các con số được sử dụng trong các ngôn ngữ khác nhau đôi khi có một chút phức tạp, cho nên vì thế kiểm trả kỹ trước khi nộp bản dịch của bạn là một bước quan trọng. Ví dụ: hãy xem xét một tỷ bằng tiếng Anh và tiếng Nhật: bằng tiếng Anh được viết là '1.000.000.000' mà bằng tiếng Nhật nó sẽ được viết là '10, 0000.0000 '

 Lời khuyên cuối cùng của tôi? Hãy nhất quán. Xem lại phong cách viết của bạn để đảm bảo toàn bộ tài liệu đọc trôi chảy. Đôi khi làm việc trong các phần kết quả trong một mớ hỗn độn.

 Tại Dịch thuật Chuẩn chúng tôi có những chuyên gia ngôn ngữ, luôn chăm chút từng bản dịch của bạn một cách chính xác nhất, dù đó là dịch thuật công chứng đơn giản hay dịch thuật chuyên ngành đầy phức tạp.

 Web: https://dichthuatcongchung24h.com/di...-chuan-gia-re/

----------

